# Which Law Do We Use For Airline Travel?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Many are traveling during this time of year and some are going on airlines with their SDs.

Q. Do commercial airlines have to comply with the ADA?

A: No. The Air Carrier Access Act is the Federal law that protects the rights of people with
disabilities in air travel. For information or to file a complaint, contact the U.S. Department
of Transportation, Aviation Consumer Protection Division, at 202-366-2220.

The above is from the document Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA
From: The U.S. Department of Justice, Civil Rights Division, Disability Rights Section


----------

